# Things that bother Ethan



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 22, 2020)

Name *one *and only one thing that bothers Ethan, I'll update the OP as we go on. You can provide as many submissions as you like, just no double posting or naming more than one in a single post. The idea is that we build this list together_ for fun._

Here's my submission: His height.



*Things that bother Ethan Ralph*​
Ethan's Height
Ethan's Gunt
Nora
Transformative dancing emoticons
A clean asshole
Responsibility 
Running the Killstream
Getting cucked by imaginary Japanese children
His fans
Sobriety
Kiwi Farms
Josh's penis
Non-Whites
Hispanic female police officers trying to arrest him
Having to take his mother to dialysis
Taking responsibility 
Callers and the chat
Questions about Cleo the Cat
@Flamenco
Women who reject his advances
@Fslur
Looking down while in the shower
Ay-Lawgs dabbing on him

Faith Vickers
The size of his own penis
Non-Disposable Plates and Cutlery
Having to leave the Guntshack to acquire more Maker’s Mark
The smell of a freshly washed thumb
When it's not even hot outside
Dating women in his own age range
Wiping his ass
Criticism of any kind
Having to use a rag on a stick to wash himself
Secured garbage containers that may contain hamburgers
Underwear, and the thought of someone pantsing him
Unflavoured meth
Having to put lotion on his grizzled flesh
That his penis is smaller than his thumb






Actually being friends with Gator
Streets with slight inclines
Xander / Dispatch
Jim / Metokur
Being Ethan Ralph
Being asked for his ID at a bar and/or not having Maker's Mark
Exercising
Wearing underwear
Xander (Ralph's son)
SNAKES
Mentioning the women he slept with in Miami
College Tuition Bills 
Debt Collectors
His reflection
Freedom of Speech and Capitalism
The Wall Street Journal 
Free Speech
Wondering why a 14 year old girl he publicly masturbated to won't return his calls
3 percenters
People not knowing who he is
Having ice dumped on him
TTS
Being sodomised as a child by his father Ronald
Aylawgs dabbing on his gourmet meals
Fears of becoming just like his father
Hygiene
Student Loans
Brianna Wu
People bringing up the dolphin laugh
People liking tweets that poke fun of him
His ex asking for their sex toy back
An animal that shares its name with a type of fruit
The footage CRP has of Andy pounding Ralph in Miami
Haunting echoes of what could have been
Knowing every single fuck up is the result of his own actions and agency rather than any aylawgs
Main Event/the 12 year old spic bartender that won't serve him
When people holler over him
Revenge porn laws
The gaping hole Nora left in his heart that he's spent this year trying to fill with 3 other women, having a child, meth, and a swimming pool's worth of maker's mark
His graying hair 
MC Jarbo for stabbing him in the back
The idea that he should buy bottom shelf booze to consume by the handle to "save" money
His Daddy
Child support lol
Autists
MC Jarbo
Coach Abortion Pill
People talking shit about addicts
Getting up at 9 am
Soph's age
The fact that he’s so fat that his body has developed several auxiliary gunts
St. Jude's Children's Hospital
When people throw away perfectly good halfway eaten hamburgers
When he has to eat a burger that isn’t seasoned with delicious garbage juice
That, as he was a 5 month preemie, he might be a fucked retard mutant, which is in fact true as he has an "_easter island grape shaped head and his fucked retarded looking t rex stumps and mr potato head early fetal shaped physique" _
Chicks who aren't into fetuses
That he doesn't have enough friends and family to host a Christmas dinner party
Hollerin
The Danish Police
That Mundane Matt has become infinitely more likeable than he is
When Chris Cantwell cucked him on ralphs own show and started taking callers and telling him who to hang up on
When he slams his gunt in doors because it’s always hanging out of his shirt
Broken dicks
Having to turn sideways to get through a normal door frame
Plategang and/or Zoom
How black girls won't fuck no scrubs
Gold-star caller Butters whenever he says "can i leave you all with a joke?"
Faith not agreeing to a Threesome with Pantsu
Bright/Flashing colors
Losing
Not ever being able to be there for the birth of his supposed child
Being relegated to the sad, lonely corner of the internet on Dlive
Healthy relationships
Good Health
Getting slapped in the gunt with a pizza paddle
Not being Dick Masterson
A 100 metres walk
The basketball hoop his neighbors have placed right in front of his house
People without gunts
When it actually is pretty hot outside but you can’t admit it because that would mean you have to take your sick and dying mother to dialysis
The fact he'll eventually have to get a real job
Monogamy
Diginee
His knees
_Any_ mention of Zidan
That his greatest achievement, the Boulderstream, was not his work but Zidan's
His hips, knees and ankles. Basically all joint structures below the gunt
The fact that the Shawty Retort hosted by Saggy Shawty, a top 1% creator on onlyfans, gets better numbers than his show 



Spoiler: proof











When people flex having YouTube red on him
Having a reverse midas touch on platforms; being banned from youtube, responsible for the collapse of Stream.me, and de-partnered on DLive
Ice bags to the face
When teen girls throw bottles at his gunt when he tries to molest them
That he didn't joinstart a gang his first time in prison
Prison shower ass rape jokes made at his expense
NEEGAS WITH BIG DICKS
The fact that Dispatch, Zidan, Flamenco and yes, even Gator, have more potential in life than he does
@Sam Losco 
Stream snipers
@PhoBingas 
Having clean sheets in his bed
Building up too much tolerance to meth over time so he has to smoke more
Female police officers
Lists of things that bother him
Getting rejected when he slides up into those DMs
His dealers no longer giving him freebies and raising their prices to gouge the gunt of his lemons
The declining value of lemons and the knowledge it's only a matter of time before dlive goes under and Ralph will have nowhere left to stream
Getting investigated by the glowies
Randbot
The Trovo administrators
Butters. Ralph always remembers how annoying he is about 10 seconds into every call.
People that post in this thread
Having to drink Maker's straight when he's run out of coca cola
Having to be on time for any actual commitments he makes
Taking a shower.
Mowing the lawn.
Adult responsibilities
The fact that MC Jarbo uses Eminem beats to mock him
When maker’s mark doesn’t give discounts for buying bulk right from the distillery
Diabetes
His mom A-LAWGING him by refusing to die
The fact that his son’s first word could very well be “gunt”
Southern Dingo
@Perspicacity 
 the KC Chiefs losing will be a bigger upset to him than losing access to his own child
Canadian Preachers and their surfing buddy
AUXILLERY GUNTS
Being called Ethanol Ralph
That he will merely always be the second most prominent Ralph in Virginia after Gov. Ralph Northam.
Putting on clean sheets.
when other's have success or humility
Dame Pesos
When his dealer is out of meth so he tells him to make jenkem instead
@Null 
paying child support



Spoiler: Being called "Bugman"









When he goes to chase maker’s mark with coke but grabs his piss jug by mistake
_Still_ not being Dick Masterson
Destiny
Washing his hands
Null’s basil plant
Always getting killed when people play 'fuck, marry, kill'
When Null steals the peri-peri sauce from Nando’s
Daily Wire, and the fact that Candace Owen works for it
being called 5'1
being 5'1
Suspenders
How his front butt is bigger than his back butt.
Leaving his phone at a pedophile tranny's house and having to ask for it back.
When his gunt gets all red and raw from fighting with other gunts.
That the calories always go to his face or gunt instead of the soles of his feet or the crown of his head.
Other people having fun
Himself. It’s very apparent he hates himself and his actions are always a step further to shortening his life.
When its 4/20 but the only dude who would sell you weed punched you in the face less than a month ago
@MeltyTW socks
Being a normal person
Pants that don't have an adaptive waist line
Successful cryptocurrency management
Serial Experiments Lain
Gay people but in the black way
Spelling "doxing" as "doxxing"
Portuguese robbers.
Holidaying in Portugal alone
Portuguese Pimps
Mentioning his massive gunt
This entire sub forum
Paying his taxes
Discussing him on livestream
Pink rabbits
Gator
Significant others who have an independent social media account
People who call his wife a pedophile
Actually thinking people on the internet are your friends
Internet daddies being disappointed in him
Free home corn deliveries. Nigga you could be eatin free. Also, Jarbo interviews.
Pill bottle shaking


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

His gunt


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 22, 2020)

Nora!


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 22, 2020)

Transformative dancing emoticons


----------



## Kaiser Aura (Dec 22, 2020)

A clean asshole


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 22, 2020)

His height is clearly a sore spot. I have friends that I can tangentially explain this shit too because they know the DSP lore. The first thing one of them said when I showed a pic of him was “oh that’s definately a manlet”.
As for something original for the OP, responsibility.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

Well he's not fond of getting up early, that much is clear.  I'd guess running the Killstream is probably his biggest pet peeve now.


----------



## The Melted One (Dec 22, 2020)

Getting cucked by cartoon Japanese children!


----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

His fans


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sobriety.


----------



## Angel Dust (Dec 22, 2020)

Kiwi farms seems to bother him


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Dec 22, 2020)

Does Josh's penis count? I guess that's kinda a love hate relationship


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 22, 2020)

Non-Whites.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 22, 2020)

Hispanic female police officers trying to arrest him.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

Having to take his mother to dialysis


----------



## Kerr Avon (Dec 22, 2020)

Taking responsibility ( for anything,  really ).


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh I got one!  Callers and the chat.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 22, 2020)

Questions about Cleo the Cat.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 22, 2020)

Another one: Flamenco.

He has problems with social cues...


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 22, 2020)

Women who reject his advances.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 22, 2020)

He hates me so much because I didn’t clip him talking about Josh’s penis (again) that he talked to PPP on Warski’s stream.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

Looking down while in the shower


----------



## Quorthon (Dec 22, 2020)

Ay-Lawgs dabbing on him


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

Faith


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 22, 2020)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> Does Josh's penis count? I guess that's kinda a love hate relationship


The size of his own penis.


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 22, 2020)

Non-Disposable Plates and Cutlery


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 22, 2020)

Having to leave the Guntshack to acquire more Maker’s Mark.


----------



## DrZoidberg (Dec 22, 2020)

The smell of a freshly washed thumb


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

When its not even hot outside


----------



## Lurkism (Dec 22, 2020)

Dating women in his own age range


----------



## High Tea (Dec 22, 2020)

Taking his mom to dialysis
Edit - Missed that Jewbacca already got it


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 22, 2020)

Wiping his ass. Because he can't reach it and also because he finds the aroma too intoxicating to wipe away.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 23, 2020)

criticism of any kind


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 23, 2020)

Having to use a rag on a stick to wash himself


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 23, 2020)

Secured garbage containers that may contain hamburgers


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Having to use a rag on a stick to wash himself


I contest this.  He loves doing that.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 23, 2020)

Ralph hates underwear. He lives in constant fear of people pulling his pants down.


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 23, 2020)

unflavoured meth.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 23, 2020)

Having to put lotion on his grizzled flesh.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 23, 2020)

That his penis is smaller than his thumb.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

Popper Whiting said:


> View attachment 1805228


God damn it he likes that too.  Post real shit that he doesn't like.

Like actually being friends with Gator.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 23, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> God damn it he likes that too.  Post real shit that he doesn't like.
> 
> Like actually being friends with Gator.


A few years ago he hated any mention of Arby's.



			https://www.change.org/p/arbys-girl-justice-for-arbys-girl


----------



## BruceyBoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Streets with slight inclines


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 23, 2020)

Xander


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

Popper Whiting said:


> A few years ago he hated any mention of Arby's.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/arbys-girl-justice-for-arbys-girl


I stand corrected.  Ralph hates being corrected though, so we've reached a nice compromise.

Also Jim.  I think he hates Jim now.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Xander



Xander is Dispatch right?


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 23, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Xander is Dispatch right?


And his soon to be son.


----------



## Awilix (Dec 23, 2020)

Being Ethan Ralph


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

Being asked for his ID at a bar and/or not having Maker's Mark.


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 23, 2020)

Exercising


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 23, 2020)

Wearing underwear


----------



## Fslur (Dec 23, 2020)

I would scratch Flamenco off there. Flem will be calling into Ralph’s show mentioned Ihypercrite will be on. Basically did a mini add for Ralph by mentioning the guest (first 10 mins)
 He said he doesn’t care that Ralph is dating a pedo, he likes being able to use Ralph to call in and talk the guests. Clearly still gunt guard, the benefit is clear he gets to talk to ppl he couldn’t on his own.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 23, 2020)

Xander (Ralph's son)



Fslur said:


> I would scratch Flamenco off there. Flem will be calling into Ralph’s show mentioned Ihypercrite will be on. Basically did a mini add for Ralph by mentioning the guest (first 10 mins)
> He said he doesn’t care that Ralph is dating a pedo, he likes being able to use Ralph to call in and talk the guests. Clearly still gunt guard, the benefit is clear he gets to talk to ppl he couldn’t on his own.



This is a list of things _Ralph _hates, and he does not like Flamenco. What Flamenco thinks about Ralph or his show doesn't matter.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

David Spadem said:


> Exercising


He ran did two miles on the treadmill sir.  Nobody ever mention Richmond's finest either because Ralph loves them too.  He said so himself.

Ralph hates SNAKES.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 23, 2020)

Mentioning the women he slept with in Miami.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2020)

Fslur said:


> I would scratch Flamenco off there. Flem will be calling into Ralph’s show mentioned Ihypercrite will be on. Basically did a mini add for Ralph by mentioning the guest (first 10 mins)
> He said he doesn’t care that Ralph is dating a pedo, he likes being able to use Ralph to call in and talk the guests. Clearly still gunt guard, the benefit is clear he gets to talk to ppl he couldn’t on his own.



I think he needs to stay. I get what you're saying about Flamenco's public positions but we're talking the actual interpersonal relationship. Ralph would get frustrated almost every night with Flamenco's autism.


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 23, 2020)

College Tuition Bills


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2020)

David Spadem said:


> College Tuition Bills



Debt Collectors as well


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 23, 2020)

His reflection


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Mentioning the women he slept with in Miami.


"women"

ralph hates freedom of speech and capitalism


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> "women"
> 
> ralph hates freedom of speech and capitalism


Mine was specifically when Ralph was still with Nora and Tardski brought up the pussy Ralph was sleeping with in Miami.

He got super pissed and defensive.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2020)

The Wall Street Journal


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 23, 2020)

Free Speech

edit - Damn it Melty, I didn’t see your Freedom of speech part above lol, I just read the women part lol


----------



## soy_king (Dec 23, 2020)

Wondering why a 14 year old girl he publicly masturbated to won't return his calls.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 23, 2020)

3 percenters


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2020)

People not knowing who he is


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Mentioning the women he slept with in Miami.


Oh, that reminds me.  Having ice dumped on him.  Andy had to call [REDACTED] for emotional support and everything.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 23, 2020)

TTS


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 23, 2020)

being sodomised as a child by his father Ronald


----------



## soy_king (Dec 23, 2020)

Aylawgs dabbing on his gourmet meals.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 23, 2020)

Fears of becoming just like his father.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

David Spadem said:


> Free Speech
> 
> edit - Damn it Melty, I didn’t see your Freedom of speech part above lol, I just read the women part lol


its fine ralph hates freedom of speech so much it bears repeating



Bixnood said:


> being sodomised as a child by his father Ronald


being anally ralphamaled by his father makes him a faggot though which means he enjoys it


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Fears of becoming just like his father.


That might be a life goal at this point.


soy_king said:


> Aylawgs dabbing on his gourmet meals.


Paper plates and/or chicken salad would be a fair specification.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 23, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> That might be a life goal at this point.
> 
> Paper plates and/or chicken salad would be a fair specification.


I was gonna say ceramic plates but this is more encompassing, because there was also the burger pic.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hygiene
Dieting
Exercise
Paying child support
Clean thumbs
Female cops


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

soy_king said:


> I was gonna say ceramic plates but this is more encompassing, because there was also the burger pic.


I am certain that this question will be used as an example for scholars for years to come.

On a related note.  Student Loans.


----------



## Atomic Ant (Dec 23, 2020)

Brianna Wu

We already found out that his mom is actually Tommy Tooter, but that revelation didnt seem to generate the drama I would have hoped for. Subforum crossover extravapalooza when?


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Dec 23, 2020)

People bringing up the dolphin laugh.

Or of course people saying "that's not true"


----------



## Near (Dec 23, 2020)

People liking tweets that poke fun of him


----------



## High Tea (Dec 23, 2020)

His ex asking for their sex toy back


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

An animal that shares its name with a type of fruit.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 23, 2020)

The footage CRP has of Andy pounding Ralph in Miami.


----------



## Captain Cringe (Dec 23, 2020)

Haunting echoes of what could have been


----------



## Stasi (Dec 23, 2020)

Knowing every single fuck up is the result of his own actions and agency rather than any aylawgs


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 23, 2020)

Main Event/the 12 year old spic bartender that won't serve him


----------



## Quorthon (Dec 23, 2020)

When people holler over him.
People who make fun of his mentor, Dax.


----------



## WWE Champion (Dec 23, 2020)

Revenge porn laws


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 23, 2020)

The gaping hole nora left in his heart that he's spent this year trying to fill with 3 other women, having a child, meth, and a swimming pool's worth of maker's mark.


----------



## Smarty Pants (Dec 23, 2020)

His graying hair is an underrated Ethan insecurity. I was making fun of it during the Miami episode one time and he bleached it the very next day.

I know his gunt has obviously been covered already but it should be on top of the list. Remember when he went in a pool with his shirt on (Miami) because he didn't want chat to dab on him? 

There are also his meth teeth but I don't know to what extent that actually bothers him.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

MC Jarbo for stabbing him in the back.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 23, 2020)

The idea that he should buy bottom shelf booze to consume by the handle to "save" money.


----------



## Ask Jeeves (Dec 23, 2020)

Nobody has bothered Ethan more than his daddy did


----------



## TiwiSarms (Dec 23, 2020)

Child support lol


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 23, 2020)

autists. i dont know why but ralph seems to have a small hatred for autistic people. you can see it pop up with more of his spergy callers and flamenco. maybe it has something to do with his younger brother since he is mentally handicapped.


----------



## Pixis (Dec 23, 2020)

MC Jarbo

Edit: damn, I was too late


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 23, 2020)

Coach Abortion Pill


----------



## hawkisnight (Dec 23, 2020)

Ralph absolutely hates when someone talks shit about addicts. I don't have the clip but he had Striker from TRS on the show once and it was all cordial until Striker said that addicts should be put in camps(or something like that) and Gunt lost his cool. He even threatened that he will kick Striker from the show.
Gunt won't admit it but he knows he's an addict.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 23, 2020)

-Getting up at 9 am 
-His sports teams losing/People who dab on his sports teams losing
-Callers who can't get to the point
-People calling him out in real time with receipts


----------



## Vetti (Dec 23, 2020)

Soph's age


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 23, 2020)

The fact that he’s so fat that his body has developed several auxiliary gunts.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 23, 2020)

St. Jude


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 23, 2020)

When people throw away perfectly good halfway eaten hamburgers


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 23, 2020)

When he has to eat a burger that isn’t seasoned with delicious garbage juice.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

oh two things that get overlooked:

1. retard ralph admitted to being a five month premie! i guess he didnt know how much of a fucked retard mutant this confirmed him to be with his easter island grape shaped head and his fucked retarded looking t rex stumps and mr potato head early fetal shaped physique.

2. his name is just three first names like a cartoon character.

3. bonus one it turns ralph doesnt actually know what socialism and conservatism is! can you believe it folks? ethan ralph thinks he's karl marx and thinks he invented what is actually socialism live on the killstream. he hates being reminded he's a college drop out no matter how illegitimate he feels barriers to his target diploma were and hates being reminded his entire "ideology" is white nigga kang gibz for the rona


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> oh two things that get overlooked:
> 
> 1. retard ralph admitted to being a five month premie! i guess he didnt know how much of a fucked retard mutant this confirmed him to be with his easter island grape shaped head and his fucked retarded looking t rex stumps and mr potato head early fetal shaped physique.


Holy shit, he does look like a fetus.

Another thing Ralph hates is chicks who aren't into fetuses.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 23, 2020)

That he doesn't have enough friends and family to host a Christmas dinner party.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 23, 2020)

hollerin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odWwbooo5oA


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> oh two things that get overlooked:
> 
> 1. retard ralph admitted to being a five month premie! i guess he didnt know how much of a fucked retard mutant this confirmed him to be with his easter island grape shaped head and his fucked retarded looking t rex stumps and mr potato head early fetal shaped physique.


Holy shit citation needed. 5 months is _really_ early. I don't disbelieve it, but where did he say that? 


MeltyTW said:


> 2. his name is just three first names like a cartoon character.


Cartoon characters like Lee Harvey Oswald and James Earl Ray,


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Holy shit citation needed. 5 months is _really_ early. I don't disbelieve it, but where did he say that?


he said that on some killstream i forget, is there a way to find actual medical records though because ethan ralph could have just been drunk or misspoke and didnt correct himself hoping no one would notice it and meme it.



Shiggy Diggster said:


> Holy shit, he does look like a fetus.


he never developed beyond the fetal stage, a walking living aborted monster zombie piglet


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 23, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Holy shit citation needed. 5 months is _really_ early. I don't disbelieve it, but where did he say that?
> 
> Cartoon characters like Lee Harvey Oswald and James Earl Ray,





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3078#post-7581731
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2838#post-7392872
		

According to boldnspicys recap its 2 months.:

*Ralph was born two months premature.* Interesting.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 25, 2020)

The Danish Police


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 25, 2020)

That Mundane Matt has become infinitely more likeable than he is.


----------



## Jose Jordan (Dec 25, 2020)

When Chris Cantwell cucked him on ralphs own show and started taking callers and telling him who to hang up on.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 25, 2020)

When he slams his gunt in doors because it’s always hanging out of his shirt.


----------



## Rafael Epstein (Dec 25, 2020)

Broken dicks


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 25, 2020)

Having to turn sideways to get through a normal door frame.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 25, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Having to turn sideways to get through a normal door frame.


Ralph's gunt would make that tricky.  I think he might be wider gunt to back.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 25, 2020)

A clean asshole


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 25, 2020)

Plategang and/or Zoom


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 25, 2020)

How black girls won't fuck no scrubs.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Dec 25, 2020)

Gold-star caller Butters whenever he says "can i leave you all with a joke?"


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 25, 2020)

DonDaLemon said:


> Gold-star caller Butters whenever he says "can i leave you all with a joke?"


This comment evoked some irrational guttural laughter I never expected. Poor Ralph, lmao for real


----------



## Toma (Dec 25, 2020)

Faith not agreeing to a Threesome with Pantsu


----------



## Rafael Epstein (Dec 26, 2020)

Bright/Flashing colors


----------



## Near (Dec 26, 2020)

Losing


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 26, 2020)

oh, forgot about ethan not ever being able to be there for the birth of his supposed child


----------



## Astro Boy (Dec 27, 2020)

Being relegated to the sad, lonely corner of the internet on Dlive.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Dec 27, 2020)

Healthy relationships.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 27, 2020)

Good Health.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 28, 2020)

Getting slapped in the gunt with a pizza paddle.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 28, 2020)

Has "Not being Dick Masterson" been said yet? I'm picking that one.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 28, 2020)

A 100 metres walk.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Dec 28, 2020)

When i checked up Ralphs address on Google Maps i saw that his neighbors actually had put up a Basketball hoop on the street facing Eathan Ralphs Crack Shack.
I have a feeling that bothers him immensely ^^ !


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Dec 28, 2020)

People without gunts


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 28, 2020)

When it actually is pretty hot outside but you can’t admit it because that would mean you have to take your sick and dying mother to dialysis.


----------



## donjulio (Dec 28, 2020)

The fact he'll eventually have to get a real job


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 28, 2020)

monogamy


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Dec 28, 2020)

Diginee


----------



## TheSimpShow (Dec 28, 2020)

His knees. There are many reasons his knees might bother him, and I suppose we shall make a game of listing every last one of those reasons; I shall start. He has such a massive gunt, that his knees buckle under the pressure when getting off them from sucking burgers out of the trash.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Dec 28, 2020)

TheSimpShow said:


> His knees. There are many reasons his knees might bother him, and I suppose we shall make a game of listing every last one of those reasons; I shall start. He has such a massive gunt, that his knees buckle under the pressure when getting off them from sucking burgers out of the trash.


His knees hurt for days after all that walking and dancing during irl Tampa.  Should start a gofundme for a rascal scooter before his next event


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 29, 2020)

Ralph has a real sore spot for _any_ mention of Zidan, even though they’ve never publicly had a falling out.

Let me explain. You see, Ralph has very complex feelings for the Bhutanese Butcher. Any time someone mentions Zidan publicly, it subtly invites the audience to compare Ralph to Zidan. Ralph is uniquely insecure about this comparison, because Zidan was (and is) so much more popular. For Ralph, it’s kind of like having a girlfriend who is still friends with her more popular, better-looking, well-hung Chad ex-boyfriend (in this analogy, Ralph’s audience is the “girlfriend,” and  Zidan is the “ex-boyfriend”). Ralph tries to appear cordial with Zidan, but deep down, Ralph knows that his audience prefers Zidan. This bothers Ralph on a deeper level.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 29, 2020)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Ralph has a real sore spot for _any_ mention of Zidan, even though they’ve never publicly had a falling out.
> 
> Let me explain. You see, Ralph has very complex feelings for the Bhutanese Butcher. Any time someone mentions Zidan publicly, it subtly invites the audience to compare Ralph to Zidan. Ralph is uniquely insecure about this comparison, because Zidan was (and is) so much more popular. For Ralph, it’s kind of like having a girlfriend who is still friends with her more popular, better-looking, well-hung Chad ex-boyfriend (in this analogy, Ralph’s audience is the “girlfriend,” and  Zidan is the “ex-boyfriend”). Ralph tries to appear cordial with Zidan, but deep down, Ralph knows that his audience prefers Zidan. This bothers Ralph on a deeper level.


Plus his greatest accomplishment, the infamous Boulderstream, was really Zidan's - not his.  He just drunkenly yelled things.  Any mention of Zidan puts that in his face again.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 29, 2020)

TheSimpShow said:


> His knees.


His hips, knees and ankles. Basically all joint structures below the gunt. It's basically a giant's swinging sack of potatoes on a midget's frame.


#KillAllPedos said:


> _Zidan sob story fan fiction masterpiece but non-fiction and real_


I'm literally crying right now! Holy-lolylol, lmao. Bravo!


----------



## Null (Dec 29, 2020)

the shawty retort with saggy shawty, top 1% creator on onlyfans, gets better numbers than his show


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 29, 2020)

Pitiful true number of live viewers per show. .

edit: ninjad by almighty


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 29, 2020)

Null said:


> the shawty retort with saggy shawty, top 1% creator on onlyfans, gets better numbers than his show
> 
> View attachment 1816849



You have youtube premium?


----------



## Null (Dec 29, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> You have youtube premium?


I had Google music and it came with youtube red and is now the same product


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 30, 2020)

When people flex having YouTube red on him


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 30, 2020)

Having a reverse midas touch on platforms; being banned from youtube, responsible for the collapse of Stream.me, and de-partnered on DLive.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 30, 2020)

Ice bags to the face


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 31, 2020)

When teen girls throw bottles at his gunt when he tries to molest them


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 31, 2020)

That he didn't joinstart a gang his first time in prison.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Dec 31, 2020)

Prison shower ass rape jokes made at his expense.


----------



## I STILL SPACE NEEGA (Jan 2, 2021)

NEEGAS WITH BIG DICKS


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 2, 2021)

The fact that Dispatch, Zidan, Flamenco and yes, even Gator, have more potential in life than he does.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 2, 2021)

Naming me was/is a bannable offense in his chat. I don't know if that extends to all past and present snipers.
My snipes seemed to really get under his skin.
Of course, he's also DMCA'd Pho like 2 or 3 times.
So for the list:

Sam Losco
Stream snipers
@PhoBingas


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 3, 2021)

> That he didn't joinstart a gang his first time in prison.




Now whenever he goes back he's reppin the podcast gang gang 4 life. Throwing hand signs like he's a fat kid having a seizure he's gonna run that bitch.


----------



## Space A. Lizard (Jan 3, 2021)

Having clean sheets in his bed.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 3, 2021)

Building up too much tolerance to meth over time so he has to smoke more


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2021)

Female police officers


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 4, 2021)

Lists of things that bother him.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

Getting rejected when he slides up into those DMs.


----------



## World Star (Jan 4, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Building up too much tolerance to meth over time so he has to smoke more


Add to that his dealers no longer giving him freebies and raising their prices to gouge the gunt of his lemons.

Also the declining value of lemons and the knowledge it's only a matter of time before dlive goes under and Ralph will have nowhere left to stream.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 17, 2021)

Getting investigated by the glowies


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 17, 2021)

Randbot


----------



## Vetti (Jan 17, 2021)

The Trovo administrators


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Also he doesn't really like Butters.
> 
> Ralph always remembers how annoying he is about 10 seconds into every call.



Stop

YOU HAVE VIOLATED THE LAW

Look here janny, the rules say no double posting so I am reporting you for cheating.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 17, 2021)

Also he doesn't really like Butters.

Ralph always remembers how annoying he is about 10 seconds into every call.


Agripepsi said:


> Stop
> 
> YOU HAVE VIOLATED THE LAW
> 
> Look here janny, the rules say no double posting so I am reporting you for cheating.


Resolved.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 18, 2021)

People that post in this thread.

Having to drink Maker's straight when he's run out of coca cola.

Having to be on time for any actual commitments he makes.

Taking a shower.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 18, 2021)

Mowing the lawn.

Really surprised this isnt on the list already.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 18, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> Mowing the lawn.
> 
> Really surprised this isnt on the list already.


That could be it's own whole sub-category of "adult responsibilities".


----------



## DonDaLemon (Jan 18, 2021)

The fact that MC Jarbo uses Eminem beats to mock him


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 25, 2021)

When maker’s mark doesn’t give discounts for buying bulk right from the distillery.


----------



## Klaptrap (Jan 26, 2021)

Diabetes


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jan 26, 2021)

His mom A-LAWGING him by refusing to die.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 27, 2021)

The fact that his son’s first word could very well be “gunt”


----------



## Vetti (Jan 27, 2021)

Southern Dingo


----------



## instythot (Feb 2, 2021)

@Perspicacity


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 2, 2021)

Ralph's going to ignore his court proceedings and instead get totally wasted on Superbowl Sunday. So I'll say the KC Chiefs losing will be a bigger upset to him than losing access to his own child.


----------



## The Jokester (Feb 2, 2021)

Canadian Preachers and their surfing buddy


----------



## STN (Feb 2, 2021)

AUXILLERY GUNTS


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 3, 2021)

Being called Ethanol Ralph


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Feb 6, 2021)

That he will merely always be the second most prominent Ralph in Virginia after Gov. Ralph Northam.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 6, 2021)

Putting on clean sheets.

He had a huff and puff with Ade because she wanted clean sheets on the bed and his room cleaned up like most men in their thirties do. Doubt she expected it spotless but I could just imagine the horror his room must've been pre Ade just based on the sex tape and the shit show it was in then.

Tell us @theralph since you kept Nora's rabbit dildo are those her tampons and panty liners too or mints?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 6, 2021)

when other's have success or humility..


----------



## instythot (Feb 6, 2021)

Dame Pesos


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 6, 2021)

When his dealer is out of meth so he tells him to make jenkem instead


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Feb 7, 2021)

Null. 

I see "Josh's penis" on the list but I don't see him listed as a person in general. He definitely hates Null as a human being, not just the penis.


----------



## instythot (Feb 7, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Null.
> 
> I see "Josh's penis" on the list but I don't see him listed as a person in general. He definitely hates Null as a human being, not just the penis.


He definitely hates Null as a human being, but has a hypnotic fascination towards the dick


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Feb 7, 2021)

instythot said:


> He definitely hates Null as a human being, but has a hypnotic fascination towards the dick


The dick signifies the manhood, which Ethan lacks in the figurative, literal, and metaphorical areas.


----------



## Dickxon (Feb 7, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Null.
> 
> I see "Josh's penis" on the list but I don't see him listed as a person in general. He definitely hates Null as a human being, not just the penis.



In fact I'm starting to think he kind of loves Null's penis.


----------



## High Tea (Feb 7, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> In fact I'm starting to think he kind of loves Null's penis.


Maybe bother in this case is used in the other sense, as in, hot and bothered, aka turned on.


----------



## Woyzeck (Feb 8, 2021)

Being called "Bugman"


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 8, 2021)

He's going to hate paying child support. Much like basic hygiene I am sure he will avoid doing so as much as possible.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 7, 2021)

When he goes to chase maker’s mark with coke but grabs his piss jug by mistake.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 7, 2021)

_Still _not being Dick Masterson.


----------



## Vetti (Mar 7, 2021)

Destiny


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 8, 2021)

Washing his hands


----------



## Noname57 (Mar 8, 2021)

instythot said:


> Dame Pesos


Why isn’t he on the show anymore?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 8, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> Why isn’t he on the show anymore?


Wasn’t he Chilean or or something? They probably ate him for food.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Mar 8, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> Why isn’t he on the show anymore?


Him, Metokur, and Zidan are plotting their Killstream Komeback! Jim's cancer is a big fan of the Killstream!


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 9, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> Why isn’t he on the show anymore?





Randy Lahey said:


> Wasn’t he Chilean or or something? They probably ate him for food.





Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> Him, Metokur, and Zidan are plotting their Killstream Komeback! Jim's cancer is a big fan of the Killstream!


Dame Pesos made a joke at Ralph's expense and Ralph said we aren't friends anymore and I never liked you. You were just a laugh track to the show blah blah blah.

I think the joke was something about the sex tape. Also I think that Dame said that he thought was Ralph did was wrong by releasing it.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 9, 2021)

It'll be great when he repeats this same thing with Dick since Dick's trying to cozy up to Vaush now.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 9, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> It'll be great when he repeats this same thing with Dick since Dick's trying to cozy up to Vaush now.


Ralph will suck Vaush's dick


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Mar 10, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Ralph will suck Vaush's dick



Just imagine the sounds of their two gunts combined making unholy homosexual love.


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Mar 10, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Dame Pesos made a joke at Ralph's expense and Ralph said we aren't friends anymore and I never liked you. You were just a laugh track to the show blah blah blah.
> 
> I think the joke was something about the sex tape. Also I think that Dame said that he thought was Ralph did was wrong by releasing it.


Dame's been quiet on the internet for some time now, I heard the gunt threatened him with his dox but idk if Ralph is smart enough to effectively blackmail someone


----------



## instythot (Mar 10, 2021)

KhorneFakes said:


> Dame's been quiet on the internet for some time now, I heard the gunt threatened him with his dox but idk if Ralph is smart enough to effectively blackmail someone


Really bizarre with his bread and butter being Young Turks meltdowns and Jimmy Dore going scorched Ana earth these days


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 10, 2021)

Maybe protestors burned down his home. There's been a lot of rioting and burning in Chile.


----------



## Vetti (Mar 10, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Maybe protestors burned down his home. There's been a lot of rioting and burning in Chile.


One can hope.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 10, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Dame Pesos made a joke at Ralph's expense and Ralph said we aren't friends anymore and I never liked you. You were just a laugh track to the show blah blah blah.


Dame Pesos laugh soothe my soul and if it weren't for Him I wouldn't have found out the wonderful world of fucking with Mundane Matt. 

I legit love that Chilean bastard.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Mar 12, 2021)

Tonka Saw bother Gunt

TonkyTime just did a whole show again about Ralph here is the link - and right after the 1 hour one minute mark we get Tonka talking about Josh's broke peen.








						Tonka Grows Cult
					

Join up to get emojis and secret streams:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb9m_n_5k-WbC2q6vlEijdA/joinAll the art is done by yen who is great: https://www.de...




					youtu.be


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 12, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Tonka Saw bother Gunt
> 
> TonkyTime just did a whole show again about Ralph here is the link - and right after the 1 hour one minute mark we get Tonka talking about Josh's broke peen.
> 
> ...



Tonka isn't dead?! Holy shit, I thought that degenerate necked it last year.


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 12, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Tonka Saw bother Gunt
> 
> TonkyTime just did a whole show again about Ralph here is the link - and right after the 1 hour one minute mark we get Tonka talking about Josh's broke peen.
> 
> ...


Just for the laughs I watched it. Man nobody likes sucking their own dick like Tonka. This stream is nothing but him humble bragging about how virtuous he is lmao. It's so fucking obnoxious and clueless as to who HE is.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 12, 2021)

Null’s basil plant.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 13, 2021)

Seeing Ralph's current shape and bloating I'd say WingsofRedemption has a better chance of becoming an EMT than ralph does of surviving the next 2 years.  Something that bothers ralph: his heart.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Mar 15, 2021)

Always getting killed when people play 'fuck, marry, kill.'


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 19, 2021)

When Null steals the peri-peri sauce from Nando’s


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 21, 2021)

One of the things that I think that makes Ralph rage is that he and Gator say they hate Daily Wire, but Ralph goes on and on about how Candace Owens got her start on his show, and yet now she's working for Daily Wire. The irony of it all.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Mar 29, 2021)

being called 5'1


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 29, 2021)

66andtwothirds said:


> being called 5'1


being 5'1


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 29, 2021)

Suspenders.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Mar 29, 2021)

66andtwothirds said:


> being called 5'1





RichardRApe said:


> being 5'1



He's 4'9" you guys.  Judy Garland was taller than Ralph.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Mar 29, 2021)

His front butt is bigger than his back butt.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Mar 30, 2021)

Leaving his phone at a pedophile tranny's house and having to ask for it back.


----------



## Chettuce (Apr 1, 2021)

guys hes 5'1. wait no hes 5'0. wait no hes 4'11. wait no hes 4'10. wait no hes 4'9. wait no hes 4'8. wait no hes 4'7. wait no hes 4'6. wait no hes 4'5. wait no hes 4'4. wait no hes 4'3. wait no hes 4'2. wait no hes 4'1. wait no hes 4'0. wait no hes 3'11. wait no hes 3'10. wait no hes 3'9. wait no hes 3'8. wait no hes 3'7. wait no hes 3'6. wait no hes 3'5. wait no hes 3'4. wait no hes 3'3. wait no hes 3'2. wait no hes 3'1. wait no hes 3'0. wait no hes 2'11. wait no hes 2'10. wait no hes 2'9. wait no hes 2'8. wait no hes 2'7. wait no hes 2'6. wait no hes 2'5. wait no hes 2'4. wait no hes 2'3. wait no hes 2'2. wait no hes 2'1. wait no hes 2'0. wait no hes 1'11. wait no hes 1'10. wait no hes 1'9. wait no hes 1'8. wait no hes 1'7. wait no hes 1'6. wait no hes 1'5. wait no hes 1'4. wait no hes 1'3. wait no hes 1'2. wait no hes 1'1. wait no hes 1'0. wait no hes 0'11. wait no hes 0'10. wait no hes 0'9. wait no hes 0'8. wait no hes 0'7. wait no hes 0'6. wait no hes 0'5. wait no hes 0'4. wait no hes 0'3. wait no hes 0'2. wait no hes 0'1. wait no hes 0'0.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 1, 2021)

Chettuce said:


> guys hes 5'1. wait no hes


This post contains the recipe to unlocking kino never before understood or imagined. Just dipping my toes into it I felt an overwhelming urge to one-hand strangle my girlfriend and demand her previous knowledge of who I am. Read at your own peril/discretion/risk-level. It's religious spell casting, mantra, or something deeper in the valleys of West Memphis magic.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 1, 2021)

When his gunt gets all red and raw from fighting with other gunts.


----------



## Chettuce (Apr 1, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> When his gunt gets all red and raw from fighting with other gunts.


Have you ever rubbed your hands together really fast? The friction between two gunts is a anomalous and dangerous event. All personal must evacuate or go to the nearest blast shelter immediately.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 1, 2021)

Chettuce said:


> Have you ever rubbed your hands together really fast? The friction between two gunts is a anomalous and dangerous event. All personal must evacuate or go to the nearest blast shelter immediately.


The energy created by the gunt reaction is more powerful than any nuclear device ever created. It’s a good thing Ralph is perpetually drunk, because if he knew this information the entire world would be in grave danger.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Apr 3, 2021)

That the calories always go to his face or gunt instead of the soles of his feet or the crown of his head.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Apr 3, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> That the calories always go to his face or gunt instead of the soles of his feet or the crown of his head.


Forget the feet and the crown, he needs more junk in the trunk and on his sticks of legs; he needs tree trunks to seem proportionate


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 7, 2021)

Other people having fun


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 7, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> Other people having fun


"THESE PEOPLE CAN GO BOWLING OR BUY A DRINK AND I HAVE TO HAVE AN ID? WAUGHLAUGHAUGH"


----------



## Image Reactions (Apr 20, 2021)

Himself. It’s very apparent he hates himself and his actions are always a step further to _shortening_ his life.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Apr 20, 2021)

When its 4/20 but the only dude who would sell you weed punched you in the face less than a month ago.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 13, 2021)

I am gooing to rape Ethan Oliver Ralph, co-host and chief of police of the Ralph Retort .com. I will cum on May 22nd at 11:15 AM. I will be outside his Virginia property and I will already be covered in oil. I will set myself on fire exactly 10:30AM, I will burn for 45 minutes during time I will enter his house and find him and then rape him. I will cum and he will become throne.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 13, 2021)

@MeltyTW socks


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 13, 2021)

Being a normal person.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 13, 2021)

Pants that don't have an adaptive waist line.


----------



## FM Bradley (May 13, 2021)

Successful cryptocurrency management


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 24, 2021)

Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## Keranu (May 24, 2021)

It seems to me that Ralph really hates gay people. Not in the fake, alt-right sense, but in the way black people hate homos; most likely a projection. Like if another man started rubbing up Ralph's thigh as a joke, he would be enraged, perhaps because he likes it and doesn't want people to think he's in touch with his feminity.

I also think Ralph hates women too, also in the niggerly sense. Like how he thinks he's cool if he constantly refers to them as "bitches" like a rapper.


----------



## Fslur (May 24, 2021)

Keranu said:


> It seems to me that Ralph really hates gay people. Not in the fake, alt-right sense, but in the way black people hate homos; most likely a projection. Like if another man started rubbing up Ralph's thigh as a joke, he would be enraged, perhaps because he likes it and doesn't want people to think he's in touch with his feminity.
> 
> I also think Ralph hates women too, also in the niggerly sense. Like how he thinks he's cool if he constantly refers to them as "bitches" like a rapper.


Gunty was perfectly comfortable calling fully homosexual Milo, Master. If that isn’t gay idk what is.  

Turk February had an interesting point about Ralph’s position on his show, as being the  Killstream “hole.” Video link. Which makes me believe he hates women because he can’t be one and for what ever his mother did/didn’t do for him.


----------



## Keranu (May 29, 2021)

@Haru Okumura just posted Trovo's TOS in another thread and it reminded me of a very insignifcant detail that really pisses Ralph off: spelling doxing as doxxing (two X's) instead of one. I can't remember exactly where he has said this, but it really makes him feel validated as a professional writer when he calls others a retard for simply adding an extra X.

See even Trovo writes it as "doxxing":


----------



## 3MMA (Aug 4, 2021)

Deep seeded fear of knocking on CWC’s hotel room door, before the police can arrest CC; meanwhile managing to get 1 minute, 30 seconds, of fairly crap footage of said arrest, while complaining about anyone else doing the exact same thing. All while angrily sending out facetious, DMCA notices, subsequently abusing the copyright act in the name of petty vengeance against delusional perceived enemies. It’s noteworthy to keep in mind this is due in part, to the fact that his Gunt & dick pic/ home brew revenge porn featuring a questionably young woman, is overshadowing his every action & overreaction, as it exists all over the net, due to his own hands, choices, & self-disclosures, making the Gunt one angry, little, midge.


Spoiler: NSFW Gunt P33n NSFL







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			




ETA: You know, you don’t _have_ to look at the pic….


----------



## STN (Aug 4, 2021)

STILL being alive


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 4, 2021)

Being forced to pretend to care about the son he abandoned to get back at Joshua “Pedo” Moon.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Aug 4, 2021)

That his sons penis is the same size as his or bigger.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Aug 4, 2021)

Knowing he let his mom die to fap to a 14 year old who was fed talking points.


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 7, 2021)

Getting called out for Hanging and killing a dog over a chair

 Seethe ralph we all know it's something you did/ would do


----------



## JewBacca (Aug 7, 2021)

Feignedgoat said:


> Hanging and killing a dog over a chair
> 
> Seethe ralph we all know it's something you did/ would do


I don't think he is upset he killed a dog, he's mad he keeps getting caught doing these reprehensible actions.


----------



## Feignedgoat (Aug 8, 2021)

My bad edited for that


----------



## Canoodler (Aug 12, 2021)

Having a gunt with a circumference greater than he is tall must annoy him.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 12, 2021)

being unable to speak without gasping for air


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 12, 2021)

Losing in court repeatedly.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Aug 12, 2021)

When Gaydur sweeps out Pantu's barn stall before Ralph has a chance to gather the best huffin' piles.



Spoiler



Gaydur!  It's nawt truu! Hwaaghh!  Ah cain't put on muh show, you piece of shit goddamned faggot motherfucker! Hwaaghh hwaaghh!  

I...I'm sorry sir, but you told me to sweep it up...

Sweep the chat!  Hwaaghh! Hwaaggghhh! Git your retarded ass over here.  Tequila Sunrise, baby!


----------



## The First Fag (Aug 13, 2021)

Wait, what exactly made him hate Jim? And who tf is Plate Gang?


----------



## Farglemark (Aug 13, 2021)

His hilariously small  raw chicken leg arms


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Aug 13, 2021)

The First Fag said:


> Wait, what exactly made him hate Jim? And who tf is Plate Gang?


Kill All Pedos made a deepfake video of Jim shitting on Ralph and when someone asked Jim on twitter what he thought about it, his response was "10 out of 10." The Gunt and his posse didn't appreciate that. In case you are interested, here are the original video as well as the follow-up that explains the whole thing pretty well:


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 13, 2021)

Ethan hates being pwned by dickgirls on his own show.


----------



## BradolfPittler (Aug 13, 2021)

Is it just me or has ralph already started putting on marriage weight? He's looking a little juicier recently. 

I wish he'd never met Dick. Killstream was much more fun to listen to before he was trying to be like Dick.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 13, 2021)

Being banned from Discord.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 14, 2021)

The fact that Julian Chandra is not the creator of Odysee.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> Being banned from Discord.


Being banned from seeing his own son.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2021)

People with real success


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 14, 2021)

Being banned from talking about his exes


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Aug 14, 2021)

His inability to lose weight whilst still eating milkshakes?


----------



## How do I log in? (Aug 14, 2021)

Losing the public opinion battle over Isabella. He's so retardedly angry at Null he literally sides with someone who kills hamsters for fun just because his detractors think animal abuse is bad.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 14, 2021)

His lawyer after losing yet another court battle.


----------



## The First Fag (Aug 14, 2021)

Mexican Molotov Marauder said:


> Kill All Pedos made a deepfake video of Jim shitting on Ralph and when someone asked Jim on twitter what he thought about it, his response was "10 out of 10." The Gunt and his posse didn't appreciate that. In case you are interested, here are the original video as well as the follow-up that explains the whole thing pretty well:


So that wasn't a meme? Got it. I originally thought that when that was mentioned in the follow-up, I thought that was aimed at Kill All Pedos, not Jim. I didn't think Ralph was that retarded. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Aug 14, 2021)

Condoms apparantely bother Ralph.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 14, 2021)

Having to make another kid because you're not allowed to see the first one


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 1, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1455036106378924034
		









						Ethan Ralph on Twitter: "No, I haven't… "
					

archived 1 Nov 2021 08:01:58 UTC




					archive.vn
				




The fact the he got the vax in Vegas.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Nov 1, 2021)

His Daughter


----------



## RoobyRoobyRoo (Nov 4, 2021)

Going to the toilet to shit


----------



## veri (Nov 4, 2021)

secure paywall services


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 4, 2021)

His broodmare which is why he is in Vegas and doesn't know when he will be back home.


----------



## TheSword (Nov 5, 2021)

@Haru Okumura


----------



## Sarah Connor (Nov 5, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> His broodmare which is why he is in Vegas and doesn't know when he will be back home.


If my wife was a horse faced tranny I wouldn’t wanna go home either.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 27, 2022)

Portuguese robbers.


----------



## Stormer_1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Holidaying in Portugal alone


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Jan 28, 2022)

Portuguese Pimps


----------



## Nod Flenders (Jan 28, 2022)

Mentioning his massive gunt.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Feb 5, 2022)

This entire sub forum


----------



## Reaper King (Feb 5, 2022)

Paying his taxes.


----------



## ️ronic (Feb 5, 2022)

Discussing him on livestream


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 5, 2022)

Pink rabbits.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Feb 5, 2022)

Gator.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Feb 5, 2022)

Significant others who have an independent social media account.


----------



## Stormer_1 (Feb 6, 2022)

People who call his wife a pedophile.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 6, 2022)

Actually thinking people on the internet are your friends.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 6, 2022)

Internet daddies being disappointed in him.


----------



## Long Time Caller (Feb 6, 2022)

Free home corn deliveries. Nigga you could be eatin free. 

Also, Jarbo interviews.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Feb 6, 2022)

pill bottle shaking


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Feb 23, 2022)

Getting MATI stickers on his multiple kiwifarms accounts.


----------



## Dead Wife (Feb 23, 2022)

People who laugh at his bowling alley wedding.


----------



## Retink (Feb 23, 2022)

CPS workers in Texas


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 23, 2022)

Gravity


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Feb 23, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Actually thinking people on the internet are your friends.


You have it backwards. He genuinely thought Jim was his friend.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Feb 23, 2022)

Question if he's gonna holler


----------



## Stormer_1 (Feb 25, 2022)

The fact that the soap in prison was always slippy and he was always the one who had to pick it up.


----------



## CringeMomma (Feb 25, 2022)

Long haul truckers


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Feb 25, 2022)

Having to care for his pregnant wife when she becomes sick because it interfers with getting Superchats


----------



## Telemeter (Feb 25, 2022)

His pregnant women.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 26, 2022)

Proud Latinx Peoples (Like Female Hispanic cops, the Portuguese of Portugal, coked-up Portuguese-Canadians, etc.).


----------



## NPC304348 (Feb 26, 2022)

Leg day


----------



## Spaghetti Policy (Feb 26, 2022)

His pregnant wife puking in his truck.


----------



## Atomic Ant (Feb 26, 2022)

Spaghetti Policy said:


> His pregnant wife puking in his truck.


Girlfriend. I dont mean to be pedantic, but there's still a chance for Paper Abortion 2: Electric Bamboozle


----------



## Savage Randy (Feb 27, 2022)

Soooo, Everything?


----------



## JhonVent (Feb 27, 2022)

The use of the measurements 5’1” in any  in any context around him.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Mar 2, 2022)

When Meigh forces him to eat his veggies like the manchild he is


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Mar 25, 2022)

A crying infant he's already abandoning her to a bowling alley.


----------



## RangerBoo (Mar 25, 2022)

Being forced to hang out with pedo Pantsu and the baby instead of being in Vegas.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 26, 2022)

Alice and the Kino Casino


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Mar 26, 2022)

The concept of consent


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 26, 2022)

Being told "No means No".


----------

